# Hmm, ENWorld no longer has archives of older Story Hours?



## kibbitz (Oct 13, 2002)

Just looking for stuff to read again, but a quick glance through seems to show certain story hours not being present anymore. While this is expected, there are no archives of it anymore?


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 13, 2002)

Because all story hours suck, hadn't you heard?

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27435


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 13, 2002)

Yes, I heard  Still, this means that if I want older story hours, I'll have to approach the authors, right?


----------



## Grazzt (Oct 13, 2002)

That I am not sure of Kibbitz....perhaps Morrus or P-Cat will post here and give you a definitive answer.


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks, I'll wait quietly. A bit unhappy with Papa_laz, Grazzt?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 13, 2002)

_Nah, I think I'm getting cranky  _


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 13, 2002)

I'll check with Morrus as to status of the older story hour archive page - but in the mean time, I'll slide this over to Meta.  I know there's a sticky thread in the story hour forum which may be enlightening.


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 13, 2002)

Thanks, PirateCat. BTW, what did you mean by sticky?


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 13, 2002)

"Sticky" means it's stuck to the top of the forum as an announcement.  It also reminds me of what we should be hitting Hong with.  *WHACK!*


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 13, 2002)

Hee hee, what's brown and sticky?


----------



## tleilaxu (Oct 13, 2002)

brownies?


----------



## BobROE (Oct 13, 2002)

A stick


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 13, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Hee hee, what's brown and sticky? *




Lots of things are brown and sticky, which one are you looking for?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 13, 2002)

kibbitz said:
			
		

> *Just looking for stuff to read again, but a quick glance through seems to show certain story hours not being present anymore. While this is expected, there are no archives of it anymore? *



Do you mean in the Story Hour _forum_?

If so, try this and say whether it helps.


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hmm, ENWorld no longer has archives of older Story Hours?*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Do you mean in the Story Hour forum?
> 
> If so, try this and say whether it helps. *




Sure looks like it  Thing is, why is it in Bits and Pieces? And it looks like a mirror of the ongoing threads too, with Papa_laz's thing there.

Still, seems like Out of the Frying Pan Book I is not there, and neither are some of the earlier stories (I might be wrong on this, since I was stupid enough to not start archiving the story threads for some of them, but at the very least I don't seem to see the Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil bits here.). Still might need to approach the original authors of the story hour... if I can remember who they are.

Still, thanks a lot, Darkness. This will come in handy


----------



## Darkness (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hmm, ENWorld no longer has archives of older Story Hours?*

Glad that I could help a bit. 

BTW, some story hours might be missing because they weren't moved over to the new boards by their authors.
It's anyone's guess, though, as to when we'll be able to bring the archived old forums back in read-only form...


----------



## kibbitz (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Hmm, ENWorld no longer has archives of older Story Hours?*



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> *Glad that I could help a bit.
> 
> BTW, some story hours might be missing because they weren't moved over to the new boards by their authors.
> It's anyone's guess, though, as to when we'll be able to bring the archived old forums back in read-only form... *




Sometimes, you just have to be a bit proactive, I guess...


----------

